# Moroccan Cookbooks with Authentic Tagine Recipes--Any Suggestions?



## lisalummcleod

I would like to get started myself with learning to make authentic tagines and would like to get my sister a cookbook with recipes that really work for the home cook. We are willing to do what it takes to get authentic spices and ingredients, but a cookbook with clear instructions that reflect cooking techniques of the Moroccan cook would be welcome!


----------



## tagine

hello! am glad you are interested in moroccan cuisine because it is delicious!! one of the best cookbooks is maybe 
[h1]Couscous and Other Good Food from Morocco [Paperback][/h1]
Paula Wolfer. if you are also interested in learning some moroccan cuisine secrets.. like making preserved lemons, and vegetables... let me know.. verry affordable.

thanx


----------



## kyheirloomer

Paula Wolfert's book (Cous Cous etc.) is, indeed, the seminal work on Moroccan cooking and belongs on the bookshelf of anyone interested in that cuisine.

Another great work is _The North African Kitchen_, by Fiona Dunlop (Interlink Books, 2008),

Ghillie Basan's Tagine: _Spicy Stews From Morocco _(Ryland Peters & Small, 2007) has some great recipes, but is rather light on technique and methodology.

You can order these (or any books) directly by using the Cheftalk links. Find the book in our list and, in the upper right-hand corner, click on the "buy me" button. It will take you directly to that listing at Amazon.

If you're going to make tajines you need at least one actual tajine, which is the name of both the dish and the vessel it's cooked in. There are several on-line sources. Initially, be sure and get the unglazed versions; as they're better for cooking in.

There are certain ingredients essential to Moroccan cooking. You can make most of them yourself, or, again, order on-line. Among them: Harissa (a fiery chili-garlic paste); Ras el Hanout (a spice mixture with as many as 35 ingredients); and preserved lemons. Smen is another Morrocan condiment, seen in many recipes. You want to shy away from it, at first, because it is, essentially, rancid butter and an acquired taste.


----------



## chrisbelgium

I hope you speak a little french, because this is one of the best contempory publishings I know about Maroccan and North-African food, combined with other more western recipes. An absolute must! Maybe Google translater can help you? http://absolumentbon.canalblog.com/


----------

